
Show HN: Wayback Letter - Looking back at 5+ years of Hacker News - duck
I just sent out my 100th issue of Hacker Newsletter and announced my newest newsletter: Wayback Letter - http://www.waybackletter.com/<p>In either a daily or weekly version, you'll get links to great HN articles from the past five years. A great way to see how HN has grown and changed, plus see what was going on at different times. Lastly, there are a <i>ton</i> of great reads to learn from that I never saw the first go around. Would love to get feedback and my goal is to expand this past HN in the future.
======
pasbesoin
I had an archive of some of these older posts, that I lost (I know...). So,
I'm glad to encounter something that is resurfacing them.

While change may be inevitable and something to be embraced, it was a
different place back then.

P.S. I dislike the animated favicon, though. I don't like things moving in my
peripheral vision.

------
Ygor
This is great.

I was just searching old HN stories trying to find the very first story on
node.js. I thought it would be fun to read all the comments again and see the
reactions. Still haven't found the story on node.js, but this is in the same
spirit.

~~~
solipsist
Maybe not exactly what you're looking for, but here are two links I found:

<http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1884724/what-is-node-js>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=954682>

------
duck
Link: <http://waybackletter.com>

~~~
duck
I should of included this earlier, but here is a sample issue you can check-
out: <http://www.waybackletter.com/issue/2012-06-06.html>

------
KateKendall
Congrats Kale. I've been loving TimeHop lately and think it'll equally apply
to non-social content. Is there a way you can scale 'curation'? This is
something I'm currently researching for The Fetch...

~~~
duck
Thanks Kate! Scaling is tough, but I think you have to use every type of
feedback you can get, so for me I look at what is being read in each issue and
finding patterns. Curation is all about the audience, which is why the
newsletter approach works so well.

~~~
KateKendall
Have you thought of making the WayBackLetter a section of the HNL? Seems like
you already have a great audience that wouldn't mind receiving a few links of
all-time HN goodness in it. You could then save the neat WBL domain for multi-
purpose cool reads from across the web!

Congrats again on the 100th issue!

~~~
duck
I actually have a "Classics" section in HNL already. This is why I started
exploring this idea since that section always has a high CTR. Actually, in
some issues one of the classics will have the _highest_ CTR of any link!

Edited to add: And I mentioned it above, but my hope is to expand this beyond
just HN in the future. :)

------
kew
I like the 'classics' section in the Hacker Newsletter especially when I'm
working on new projects that are related.

